# 2011 Blacktip Challenge



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I would like to announce that there will be a 2011 Blacktip Challenge. The tournament will occur during the last week of February. 

The rules on the website are not updated, but will be in roughly a week or so. Sponsors will be announced in the next several weeks. 

We will be allowing teams up to two (2) people. Anglers can also compete by themselves as a one (1) man team. 

Please email me at [email protected] or call me at 561-727-9531 if you are interested in fishing or have any questions. If anyone desires to help with the organization of this event, please call me.

YouTube - Blacktip Challenge Preview


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

*Registration*
Angler Form can be download here: http://rigstock.com/angler_form.pdf

The rules and prizes are updated on the website. Rules regarding photos have been changed to prevent cheating, please check the website for more details, http://www.blacktipchallenge.com 


Cash payouts will be based on the percentage of anglers fishing the tournament. Prize money will be paid out by the following:

*Largest Shark:*
- 37.5% of the Entry Fees.
- Custom Shark Rod

*Largest Blacktip*
- 37.5% of the Entry Fees.
- Custom Shark Rod

I am expecting 50+ anglers to fish the tournament. At this number (50 anglers), based on the 75% entry fee payout, cash payouts will be *$937.50 for Largest Shark* and *$937.50 for Largest Blacktip* during only 3 days of fishing! Any one can catch a big blacktip! It is very possible that someone might walk away with over *$1800.00* if the largest shark is a blacktip.


The anglers meeting will occur at Juno Beach Ocean Park on February 23rd, 2011 between 7:00-9:00pm.
*Address:*
_14775 U.S. Highway 1 Juno Beach, Florida 33408_

The awards ceremony will occur at Ocean Reef Park on February 27th, 2011 between 3:00-5:00pm.
*Address:*
_3860 North Ocean Drive Riviera Beach, Florida 33404_

If you need to contact me, please call me at (561)-727-9531


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Tournament Entry Fees and Registration Forms can be mailed to:

*Blacktip Challenge
2042 SE West Dunbrooke Circle
Port St. Lucie, Florida, USA
34952*

We will take either cash or check. Please write check out to Blacktip Challenge. 

Attendance at the anglers meeting is still mandatory. Until you receive your tournament package (tags & flag), you cannot participate. 

Underage anglers must attend the anglers meeting with their parent(s) and/or legal guardian(s).


----------

